# [RESOLVED] Processor Family & AMD phenom II X2

## tubocurarine

Dear all,

	I have bought a new CPU, Phenom II X2 555, which belongs to the AMD K10 Series.

	But when configuring the Linux kernel, there is no corresponding option for "Processor Family"	(Processor type and features ==> Processor family ).

	I know K10 is the successor of AMD K8,  so shall I choose K8 instead of K10 ?

Thanks for your attention.Last edited by tubocurarine on Sat Oct 02, 2010 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Veldrin

This kernel options only added tune  (as in -mtune) optimization, and not march ones.

so yes, k8 should work fine - I use it on my phenom II X6

----------

## Randy Andy

@ Veldrin.

I'm interested how/where do you get from this kind of information, cause i shortly posted some questions regarding the effect of selecting the processor family.

I see you are living in swiss, so eventually you speak german and can say somthing to my posting here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-843705-highlight-.html

Thanks in advance for answering at least somthing here in short form.

Best regard, Andy.

----------

## Veldrin

ok - my error, this is only valid for 32-bit processors...

@tubocurarine: never the less, you can always use less optimized code on a processor - how else do you think binary distros work.

@Andy:

have a look @ arch/x86/Makefile* (i posted a grep below)

```
Makefile:        cflags-$(CONFIG_MK8) += $(call cc-option,-march=k8)

Makefile:        cflags-$(CONFIG_MPSC) += $(call cc-option,-march=nocona)

Makefile:                $(call cc-option,-march=core2,$(call cc-option,-mtune=generic))

Makefile:       cflags-$(CONFIG_MATOM) += $(call cc-option,-march=atom) \

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_M386)           += -march=i386

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_M486)           += -march=i486

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_M586)           += -march=i586

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_M586TSC)        += -march=i586

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_M586MMX)        += -march=pentium-mmx

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_M686)           += -march=i686

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MPENTIUMII)     += -march=i686 $(call tune,pentium2)

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII)    += -march=i686 $(call tune,pentium3)

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MPENTIUMM)      += -march=i686 $(call tune,pentium3)

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MPENTIUM4)      += -march=i686 $(call tune,pentium4)

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MK6)            += -march=k6

Makefile_32.cpu:# Please note, that patches that add -march=athlon-xp and friends are pointless.

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MK7)            += -march=athlon

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MK8)            += $(call cc-option,-march=k8,-march=athlon)

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MCRUSOE)        += -march=i686 $(align)-functions=0 $(align)-jumps=0 $(align)-loops=0

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MEFFICEON)      += -march=i686 $(call tune,pentium3) $(align)-functions=0 $(align)-jumps=0 $(align)-loops=0

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6)     += $(call cc-option,-march=winchip-c6,-march=i586)

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D)     += $(call cc-option,-march=winchip2,-march=i586)

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MCYRIXIII)      += $(call cc-option,-march=c3,-march=i486) $(align)-functions=0 $(align)-jumps=0 $(align)-loops=0

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MVIAC3_2)       += $(call cc-option,-march=c3-2,-march=i686)

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MVIAC7)         += -march=i686

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MCORE2)         += -march=i686 $(call tune,core2)

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MATOM)          += $(call cc-option,-march=atom,$(call cc-option,-march=core2,-march=i686)) \

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_X86_ELAN)       += -march=i486

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MGEODEGX1)      += -march=pentium-mmx

Makefile_32.cpu:cflags-$(CONFIG_MGEODE_LX)      += $(call cc-option,-march=geode,-march=pentium-mmx)
```

cheers

V.

----------

## j_c_p

For me (K8 in the kernel options) :

```
CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O3 -ftracer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ARCH="amd64"
```

And it works great   :Cool:  .

----------

## tubocurarine

Thanks for all the replies!

----------

